# cannot mount optical drive

## necron

i was actually reading backup files from a data cd before this happened and then after i put a new one in I started getting the same error

trying to mount at all gives me this:

```
mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
```

fstab looks like

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      jfs      noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/sdb1      /media/free1   ntfs-3g      auto,defaults      0 0

/dev/sdc1               /media/free2    ntfs-3g         auto,defaults            0 0

#/dev/sdc1               /media/free2    auto         auto,noatime            0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

lspci doesn't seem to detect an optical drive

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0126 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point KT Controller (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 1502 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c4f (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e823 (rev 05)

0d:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Device e832 (rev 04)
```

----------

## necron

also i don't know whether you care about this or not 

```

mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type jfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cachedir on /lib64/splash/cache type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,size=4096k,mode=755)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /media/free1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

edit:

```

dmesg | tail

[322337.604401] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[322337.604413] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[322337.604436] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[322337.604463] EXT2-fs (sr0): error: unable to read superblock

[322337.622165] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[322337.622179] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[322337.622200] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[322337.622204] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[322337.622212] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[322337.622225] FAT: unable to read boot sector
```

----------

## ultraincognito

If fstab doesn't has a string about your sr0 then why did you send your fstab to us? Is cdrom the link on sr0?

I assume the problem may be in an incorrect file system because dmesg said: 

```
FAT: unable to read boot sector
```

----------

## necron

the error started with an fstab that had sr0 instead of cdrom.  in the process of having issues mounting the damned thing i tried changing it to what the current gentoo handbook recommended on the off chance that i'd done something stupid and forgot about it.  and as far as i can tell anything cd or dvd points to sr0.

i probably should have mentioned that 'mount /dev/cdrom' generated the error.

also as i was writing this, my data cd mounted from the above command, so i have no idea what was happening there.  it still tells me it's mounting read only, but that's not really too concerning to me...

lock/delete this thread  :Confused: 

----------

